# Juniors?



## feary (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey all juniors,

I was just wondering if any juniors would be interested in a golf monthly junior championship or something along those lines? Not sure how many juniors there are or how many would want to play. This is just an idea. Any people who would be interested?
p.s by junior i mean under the age of 18

age-14
h/c-10


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 20, 2009)

Good call feary it would be good to see the young un's out and playing together. As an aside, where are you from as I've invited Liam_Austen to Ascot for a game and you'd be more than welcome to join us.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jun 20, 2009)

Careful Homer.......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 20, 2009)

Why???

I think it would be great for these youngsters to come down and give me a reminder of how easy the game was at their age


----------



## Andy (Jun 21, 2009)

Careful Homer.......
		
Click to expand...

PMSL

Andy


----------



## Earl (Jun 21, 2009)

Pmsl is that some sort of code ?


----------



## Andy (Jun 21, 2009)

Piss myself laughing.

Andy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 21, 2009)

Still confused as to why I need to be careful but its obviously just me!!!!


----------



## Andy (Jun 21, 2009)

If you need spoon fed, I wouldn't worry about it.

Andy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 21, 2009)

Fine I just won't bother trying to encourage any of the juniors in my area and give them an opportunity to play a different course


----------



## Andy (Jun 21, 2009)

Don't go in a cream puff..

Andy


----------



## merlin18 (Jun 21, 2009)

i think that a junior golf monthly competition would be excellent and would myself participate in it as its about time i go in competitions like this instead of just club competitions


----------



## Timberbonce (Jun 21, 2009)

you guys crack me up.


----------



## EchtLoon (Jun 21, 2009)

Homer has a real DOH! moment


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 21, 2009)

Possibly but a simple explanation would have been nice.


----------



## Earl (Jun 21, 2009)

Ok you asked for it, you are inviting young boys to come and play with you on a forum !


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 21, 2009)

I was hoping I had misconstrued and it wasn't going to be a sick comment like that. Definitely retracting my offer for juniors to play at Ascot in case I get accused of grooming!


----------



## brendy (Jun 21, 2009)

Guys lighten up, it was a genuine offer for a game of golf posted in a public place in full view of a forum (wouldnt parents be needed for transport etc?)
I actually thought you meant mono might take you up on the offer, that would be a round to behold!


----------



## EchtLoon (Jun 22, 2009)

Guys lighten up, it was a genuine offer for a game of golf posted in a public place in full view of a forum (wouldnt parents be needed for transport etc?)
I actually thought you meant mono might take you up on the offer, that would be a round to behold!
		
Click to expand...

Good grief, it was a joke man!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2009)

In current climate if it was a joke then in dubious taste at best


----------



## feary (Jun 22, 2009)

Seriously, dont worry. Back to the subject i would need to know numbers so if you may be interested and you are a junior then please leave your name, age, handicap and what area you are from.

Age-14
h/c-10


----------



## TonyN (Jun 22, 2009)

Feary, you may struggle for numbers as I dont think there are many Juniors on here.

However, you (and the other juniors) are more than welcome to attend any of the other forum meets and if parents wanted to accompany you, you could always get them on the bag!


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 22, 2009)

Careful Homer.......
		
Click to expand...

 Homer is it me, or are you the only person on here with no sense of humour,lighten up mate,


----------



## vig (Jun 22, 2009)

Feary, you may struggle for numbers as I dont think there are many Juniors on here.

However, you (and the other juniors) are more than welcome to attend any of the other forum meets and if parents wanted to accompany you, you could always get them on the bag! 

Click to expand...

Or just let them leave you in uncle Vig's creche  

Before anyone else jumps in, that was a joke...........  or was it


----------



## KeefG (Jun 22, 2009)

Homer & mono......The GM Dream Team 

Would they get through 18 holes without killing each other? lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2009)

century

sorry but find alleged jokes pertaining to grooming etc in poor taste. I enjoy a laugh (at my expense) with the best but just find the subject matter inappropriate


----------



## TonyN (Jun 22, 2009)

jesus wept! ( well he would of if he'd read this thread)


----------



## vig (Jun 22, 2009)

PML!!!!!

Pass them on Homer, i'll groom them


----------



## KeefG (Jun 22, 2009)

PML!!!!!

Pass them on Homer, i'll groom them  

Click to expand...

 

The t'internet plods will have you for that, dont forget, we have one in our midst


----------



## Timberbonce (Jun 22, 2009)

Roflmfao!! I don't know what i would do without you guys. A long day at work and i sit down to this ....Pure comedy totaly chills me out. 

Homer relax m8, seriously..... Go on smile you know you want to....


----------

